# 0 bytes size registry hive



## breannam (Jul 10, 2012)

hello,
i recently did a factory restore on my dell inspiron 2305 desktop computer and since then it has been stuck on the startup repair loop. i performed the factory restore because my computer had a virus and the dell tech support advised me to do so but they then hung up on me and did not finish the restore properly. i have been unable to get out of the startup repair loop for about a week and i desperately need to use my computer. i tried the windows 7 cmd startup repair loop solution but i was unable to continue because i have 0 bytes of default , sam , security , software and system . i am financially unable to purchase a windows 7 disk and was wondering if there was anyway to fix this without one. PLEASE HELP IT IS URGENT.


----------



## NuttyBar (Jun 29, 2012)

If you're in the "loop", try and follow the instructions in this article to see if it helps:

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/139576-startup-repair-infinite-loop-recovery.html


----------

